# Favorite genre



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

that isn't from a goddamn year ago

Edit: Poll up.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 4, 2011)

A hybrid of all of the things I selected.


----------



## Riavis (Apr 4, 2011)

Where's the "Everything," option? I listen to everything! Except for religious and kidz-bop stuff.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 4, 2011)

Beethoven, Chopin, and Liszt would all play pianos set on fire, Bach on violin and Brahms cello with bows also on fire, and Mozart would play harpsichord as well as lending his voice for the vocals, and the harpsichord would be on fire. It'd be the best Death Metal band ever.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure what "Alternative" really means half the time, but I think some of it fits that. Most of it is probably "other" :V


----------



## Pine (Apr 4, 2011)

where's my funk and blues at? :V


----------



## Cain (Apr 4, 2011)

Rock, Alternative. Best things ever.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rap/Hip Hop


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Indie, electronic and other.

Other being post-rock.


----------



## Hir (Apr 4, 2011)

i like music :>


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 4, 2011)

Classical, easily.


----------



## Scamper (Apr 4, 2011)

Metal, hands down.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 4, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> i like music :>


 
Ke$ha, Linkin Park, Lily Allen, Slipknot, Justin Bieber, Skillet

Shut up and be specific I mean
Maaan don't even pretend you're the most eclectic human being of all time
I mean, when people talk about pop you don't say "I hate this" you say "it's not my kind of thing"

Come on okay


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 4, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Beethoven, Chopin, and Liszt would all play pianos set on fire, Bach on violin and Brahms cello with bows also on fire, and Mozart would play harpsichord as well as lending his voice for the vocals, and the harpsichord would be on fire. It'd be the best Death Metal band ever.



Bach would be a better Harpsichord.
Paganini should be the violin. 
Mozart would write the music. 
Ravel, Debussy and Tchaikovsky should take care of the metals. 
Rachmaninov would be the fourth piano.
Finally, the vocals should be provided by... I don't know, Rossini, Puccini, Wagner? I know, the three of them.
You also forgot about the concert hall being on fire.


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2011)

Where the fuck is my jazz, Skift?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 4, 2011)

lol icky no1 like Jazz :p lmao


----------



## Oovie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> lol icky no1 like Jazz :p lmao


 I take it you didn't like Hey Arnold then.


----------



## Pine (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm still the only person here that likes Metalcore?


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 4, 2011)

Excuse me, Skift... but you seem to be forgetting that one dead genre from the 90's that I listen to every day.



Industrial ambient, damnit. >:C



Riavis said:


> Where's the "Everything," option? I listen to everything!



Trust me... you don't. Maybe the most basic and general genres like metal, rap, hiphop, classical, etc.... But you do NOT listen to everything.



LizardKing said:


> I'm not entirely sure what "Alternative" really means half the time, but I think some of it fits that. Most of it is probably "other" :V


 
Alternative isn't really a genre itself. It's more of a word that you can add to a sub genre to make a sub sub genre.


----------



## Mau (Apr 4, 2011)

I like classical, classic rock and melodic goth.  I'm very choosey about the stuff I listen to.


----------



## Flatline (Apr 4, 2011)

I listen to trance music a lot, but I occasionally listen to metal, rock or basically anything - Except rap.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 4, 2011)

Mau said:


> I like classical, classic rock and melodic goth.  I'm very choosey about the stuff I listen to.


 
Melodic goth is amazing.



Miles Snowpaw said:


> I listen to everything except rap.


 
Hello, musically oblivious eighth grader.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I take it you didn't like Hey Arnold then.


 
Are you mad?
That show kicked ass


----------



## Flatline (Apr 4, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Hello, musically oblivious eighth grader.


 
*10th

I don't like rap in general. Problem?


----------



## Pine (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm surprised Pop isn't checked yet. I thought there was a lot of Gaga fans in this forum


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Pine said:


> I'm surprised Pop isn't checked yet. I thought there was a lot of Gaga fans in this forum


 
That's under other as "gay"


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 4, 2011)

Voted for metal (mostly death and black, though) and anything ending in core.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Are you mad?
> That show kicked ass


What about all the Jazz music? There was Jazz all the time! Maybe there is a specific style of Jazz you don't like.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Oovie said:


> What about all the Jazz music? There was Jazz all the time! Maybe there is a specific style of Jazz you don't like.


 
There was this part of my post that was just totally joking.
It was all of it I think?
Of the initial post that spawned the Jazz discussion going on I mean, not the one you just replied to.

This counts kind of, right?
As in it's jazzy


----------



## Oovie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> There was this part of my post that was just totally joking.
> It was all of it I think?
> Of the initial post that spawned the Jazz discussion going on I mean, not the one you just replied to.
> 
> ...


Funny story, I was completely joking the entire time too!
Oh but really was that a sarcastic emote? I couldn't tell.

It's a jazzy style of that electronic genre I suppose, yeah. I like it.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 4, 2011)

I want to vote, but I don't like how things are grouped. I like some electronic stuff, but don't like the rest in that option.

Why couldn't you just have all the good things as separate options and group all the crap together instead? :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Oh but really was that a sarcastic emote? I couldn't tell.


 
It couldn't have been any more serious.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

Fuck you guys, there can only be ten options i will shoot you in the testicles


----------



## Oovie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> It couldn't have been any more serious.


 I'm onto you then.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> Fuck you guys, there can only be ten options i will shoot you in the testicles


 
How can such meanie-ness come from such a cute cheetah thing?

I'll just vote and shut up. What do you plan to do with the results?


----------



## Jude (Apr 4, 2011)

Pine said:


> I'm surprised Pop isn't checked yet. I thought there was a lot of Gaga fans in this forum


 
Well, yeah, but I don't really like most other pop 

I used to love metal, but I kinda grew out of it, I guess.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> How can such meanie-ness come from such a cute cheetah thing?
> 
> I'll just vote and shut up. What do you plan to do with the results?


 
I will use it as a hit list >:3


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Apr 6, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> *10th
> 
> I don't like rap in general. Problem?


 
Yes because the statement I like everything except rap and country is cliche. You DONT like everything FFS.


----------



## Flatline (Apr 6, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Yes because the statement I like everything except rap and country is cliche. You DONT like everything FFS.


 
Because the The "X genre is stupid and requires no talent" statement isn't.

So I have to post every fucking thing I dislike? Okay.

I can't stand dubstep.
I there are a lot of techno/house/etc tracks I hate.
I'm not fond of country either.

I don't give a shit about genres, seriously. If I like a song/track, then I like it. Rap is an exception and maybe dubstep.
Yes, there are some decent rap songs, but I will never listen to them because I don't like the genre itself. 

And I don't give a shit if others say the same, honestly.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 6, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> Yes, there are some decent rap songs, but I will never listen to them because I don't like the genre itself.


 
that's fucking dumb.


----------



## Flatline (Apr 6, 2011)

Skift said:


> that's fucking dumb.


 
Care to elaborate?

For fucks sake. I don't have a problem with rap. I just don't enjoy listening to it personally.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 6, 2011)

"Thread titled 'favorite genre', better list all the music I hate and why so everyone knows how superior my musical taste is :V"

And pretty much all modern music can be fit into less than 5 categories so stop bitching that 'goth-country clusterfuck' isn't listed you try-hards.

I listen to metal from several different sub-genres and some old rock groups, taking music classes over the last several years gave me a taste for classical music too, and opera is awesome :].


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 6, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> Care to elaborate?
> 
> For fucks sake. I don't have a problem with rap. I just don't enjoy listening to it personally.


 You won't listen to good rap because bad rap exists? That's dumb :1


Zaraphayx said:


> "Thread titled 'favorite genre', better list all the music I hate and why so everyone knows how superior my musical taste is :V"


 That is pretty much what any thread about music turns into, unfortunately

I marked electronic, hip hop, and alternative, but my current favorite genre is classic country and pop punk -psyduck-


----------



## Garfang (Apr 6, 2011)

i usually listen Trailer Music but i listen to rock sometimes or J-Pop


----------



## Flatline (Apr 6, 2011)

Skift said:


> You won't listen to good rap because bad rap exists? That's dumb :1


 
Nah. I just don't find rap -appealing- or whatever (Vocabulary fail, bear with me). I have heard rap songs with great lyrics, but I prefer to listen to music without lyrics. I can't say that rap is shit, because there are actually good rap songs - It's just not my style. Rap like this makes me want to barf though.

I used to go to a school that was full of wiggers who only listened to 50 Cent because they were so gangsta. Ugh. I don't really care if someone likes rap, but it was the ONLY thing I heard there. Constantly.


----------

